# SRS on SOAB 1.0 Broken?



## androidmaniac (Oct 14, 2011)

Is the SRS on SOAB 1.0 broken? Atleast on mine, it doesnt seem to be working. Is there a way to fix it. If not, is there a way to use the old music player with SRS working. Pardon me if its already posted somewhere. I could'nt find it :erm (1):


----------



## icanhazdroid (Jun 24, 2011)

androidmaniac said:


> Is the SRS on SOAB 1.0 broken? Atleast on mine, it doesnt seem to be working. Is there a way to fix it. If not, is there a way to use the old music player with SRS working. Pardon me if its already posted somewhere. I could'nt find it :erm (1):


This should be in the Soab thread. Eris already has a fix in the works


----------



## androidmaniac (Oct 14, 2011)

icanhazdroid said:


> This should be in the Soab thread. Eris already has a fix in the works


Err..sorry about that. My first post on RootzWiki TB forums. Thanks for the quick response. I created multiple threads on team bamf forums but each time my thread got deleted due to some server issues. So I PMed Eris and adrynalyne but probably they were busying developing some cool stuff for TB and hence I got no response. So in my desperation posted it here


----------



## v36sedan (Sep 4, 2011)

I've noticed the srs doesn't sound as well as in sense 3.0 roms.


----------



## icanhazdroid (Jun 24, 2011)

"v36sedan said:


> I've noticed the srs doesn't sound as well as in sense 3.0 roms.


According to Eris It's broken in every 3.0+ phone....HTC needs to fix that


----------



## slim6596 (Jul 16, 2011)

Dolby mobile sounds great....on TouchMyBamf.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## androidmaniac (Oct 14, 2011)

icanhazdroid said:


> According to Eris It's broken in every 3.0+ phone....HTC needs to fix that


Actually I quite like the SRS on BAMF Forever. Doesnt sound any different from the SRS on the stock ROM. I liked sense 3.5 but being a big music buff couldnt do without SRS and had to revert to BAMF Forever.


----------



## icanhazdroid (Jun 24, 2011)

androidmaniac said:


> Actually I quite like the SRS on BAMF Forever. Doesnt sound any different from the SRS on the stock ROM. I liked sense 3.5 but being a big music buff couldnt do without SRS and had to revert to BAMF Forever.


That's because the music app on Forever is from sense 2.1


----------

